# Building Regulations



## Peter W (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi, can anyone tell me what are the rules in spain for building in the garden? How far away from the boundary must the building be? If not a permanent structure such as a shed i.e not built in brick, is planning permission required?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Peter W said:


> Hi, can anyone tell me what are the rules in spain for building in the garden? How far away from the boundary must the building be? If not a permanent structure such as a shed i.e not built in brick, is planning permission required?


Peter you need some kind of planning permision for almost everything here. In this area you should get a minor works licence for even re tiling your bathroom!!!

You can only have a structure of a certain size on a certain sized plot for instance

Rules vary from place to place and you need to take advice from a local abogado / town hall before doing anything at all


PS - I just had a car port put up, just a stell tructure with a bamboo roof, and that needed a works licence


----------



## Peter W (Aug 3, 2008)

Many thanks Stravinsky. I'll enquireat the town hall.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Your town hall will have building advisors - They may only be there 1 day a week though. Ours are!. Normally they're architects. 

They'll tell you what you need to do and as generally they're the ones who'll have to give their seal of approval before the mayor or anybody signs off - Speak to them before doing anything.


----------



## Trevor Titterton (Jun 18, 2008)

Peter W said:


> Hi, can anyone tell me what are the rules in spain for building in the garden? How far away from the boundary must the building be? If not a permanent structure such as a shed i.e not built in brick, is planning permission required?


I agree with the other comments I built a garden wall only 2 block high and had to have a licence. The architect says you only need one for above 2 block but thats Spain. If you take something out like a window then no but if you put something in the wall ie, door or window then I am afraid its a licence. Don't forget its August when all offices shut down and it can take many weeks for the licence to come through after that.


----------



## Goldberg (May 24, 2007)

I think you would need to talk to the town hall where your garden is.


----------

